# Problems with adjusting the height of the cutter



## trimmer (Dec 23, 2008)

Hi There:

I too have the 3 1/4 Triton Router, you are right about the power WOW!
I also have there 2 1/4 router for job sites, love them both. I have no complaints about reaching under the table to adjust height of bit, you still should use the lock though so bit doesn't move.
May table is designed for easy adjustment to every router control.
Like you all my other routers are binned also.


----------



## a1Jim (Aug 9, 2008)

I have some triton routers and the won't adjust above the table unless the switch is turned to off.


----------



## Karson (May 9, 2006)

Nice review.


----------



## wyeth (Jul 24, 2009)

Sadly Triton have gone bust and their products are being sold off at present but with no guarantees or likely hope of future availability or source of spare parts including battery packs etc. This is at least the case here in Australia but as far as I know everywhere else. Is everyone aware of this?


----------



## velocette (Aug 31, 2009)

to Wyeth,

There are a number of Triton user groups, I have always thought about joining one in the Sydney area, Hills bought out Triton and all seemed to be going OK. I have the early and latest workcentres, stands, biscuit jointer, power saw, big router, extension table, mitre ripping guide, router/ jigsaw table.
So I am pretty fond of their gear, Carba Tech were selling the Triton router cutters really cheap, I bought a heap and was suspicious at the low cost, particularly when they were marked on SPECIAL CLEARANCE ITEMS, that sounded ominous as I had not seen any of the other gear around in the store. I contacted Triton / Hills some time ago to get some of the plastic reducer inserts for the router table and was told to go to BUNNINGS special order section, they said Bunnings were the "official" agents. I will check and se if they still have any Triton products, I recall recently seeing some Super Jaws in the Penrith store so if they are still there will grab them. I was told that the stuff was being manufactured offshore (north of Australia!!).

Maybe that was the problem. Always seems that anything good gets stuffed up when the price becomes an issue.


----------

